# Is it True You Can Be Deactivated for an Accident that was Not Your Fault?



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have been in two in the past few months, both of them the other person’s fault. The problem is I heard Uber allows no more than three incidents in the past three years, and that supposedly includes accidents. I have heard horror stories of drivers being deactivated over accidents that were not their fault, because that’s what Checkr shows. However, my Checkr (yes, you can view your own Checkr) does not show any accidents EVER, despite having been in a few long before the three year window. What’s the truth?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

The truth is that they can deactivate you for sneezing if they want. If your Checkr is clear, no worries.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I’m wondering why some peoples accidents appear on Checkr and not others.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I’m wondering why you keep driving in the path of other people’s vehicles. 

Maybe what Checkr sees is determined/varies by what PD and insurance reports.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I was in an accident in 2014 and reported it to my insurance. It did not show up on my report.



sirius black said:


> I'm wondering why you keep driving in the path of other people's vehicles.
> 
> Maybe what Checkr sees is determined/varies by what PD and insurance reports.


I was at a red light both times. I can't just drive through it.


----------



## Ben Wood (Feb 1, 2018)

There is no such thing as no fault in a collision. That's insurance company BS. 

Some drivers are more prone to accidents than others due to their performance behind the wheel. Period .


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

See - You’re in the way .


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

sirius black said:


> See - You're in the way .


And I probably saved their lives from driving into the intersection and being sidelined.

I checked my state's department of transportation site and paid $10 for my entire driving record. The accidents (which occurred last December and last night), along with one from 2014 that my insurance company declared my fault, as well as a violation for driving with expired registration, did not show up.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

pateacher1326 said:


> And I probably saved their lives from driving into the intersection and being sidelined.
> 
> I checked my state's department of transportation site and paid $10 for my entire driving record. The accidents (which occurred last December and last night), along with one from 2014 that my insurance company declared my fault, as well as a violation for driving with expired registration, did not show up.


In my state, NJ, if an accident results in no bodily injury and ALL property damage adds up to less than $500 and the accident was not your fault, you can take that evidence to the police department, get a form from them and then take that to DMV and they'll remove the accident from your record.

The deactivation thing is real. I've been waitlisted until the first of my three not-at-fault accidents ages out in Sept., 2019. It's an insurance thing.

The thing that got me was that these accidents happened when I was driving for Uber, so they knew about them when they happened. They showed up in August when my annual background check was done, and it was fine. Lyft ran a background check on me in November, saw them, and let me drive for them...

Then, suddenly, in January, Lyft runs a "random" check and deactivated me for them. In February, Uber ran a "random" check and waitlisted me.

Insurance company cracked the whip.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Would they find out if it’s not in you Motor Vehicle Report?


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> In my state, NJ, if an accident results in no bodily injury and ALL property damage adds up to less than $500 and the accident was not your fault, you can take that evidence to the police department, get a form from them and then take that to DMV and they'll remove the accident from your record.
> 
> The deactivation thing is real. I've been waitlisted until the first of my three not-at-fault accidents ages out in Sept., 2019. It's an insurance thing.
> 
> ...


Were there police reports for each one? That might have done it. I heard it doesn't show up unless that happens.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

pateacher1326 said:


> Were there police reports for each one? That might have done it. I heard it doesn't show up unless that happens.


Mine? Oh, yeah. I was in an Uber/Enterprise rental for each of them. Police reports & insurance.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Mine? Oh, yeah. I was in an Uber/Enterprise rental for each of them. Police reports & insurance.


That'll do it. This was my first accident since 2008 where the police were summoned. If they don't make a report/refuse to make one, they're doing you a favor.

Pity nobody mentioned this for the 180 days of change.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I was in an accident while driving for Uber; it was considered my fault and I was *not *deactivated. Uber knew. As soon as I got new car I was good to go. At the time I was driving Lyft too. But when I found out Lyft's deductible for drivers is $2500 I quit Lyft. Uber's deductible is $1000 and my own insurance reimbursed me $500 of it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kater Gator said:


> I was in an accident while driving for Uber; it was considered my fault and I was *not *deactivated. Uber knew. As soon as I got new car I was good to go. At the time I was driving Lyft too. But when I found out Lyft's deductible for drivers is $2500 I quit Lyft. Uber's deductible is $1000 and my own insurance reimbursed me $500 of it.


One minor accident won't do it. It's any combination of 3 minor moving violations (no points necessary) and/or minor accidents (no matter where fault is laid) within 3 years.

Driving on the bottom level of a top-level bridge and a car falls from the top level and some resulting debris dents up your car a little? It counts.

Go out on a snowy day and some asshat suddenly decides to try racing in it and blows a stop sign and swerved into your legally-parked car with the engine off while waiting for your pax? It counts.

Neighbor's son drives home drunk and tries to avoid a squirrel on the road and comes flying up your driveway to hit your garage door which, in turn, damages your vehicle inside the garage? It counts.

Rideshare is fare, not fair.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

The moral is don’t call the cops. Don’t call the cops, Checkr doesn’t find out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

pateacher1326 said:


> The moral is don't call the cops. Don't call the cops, Checkr doesn't find out.


not true



pateacher1326 said:


> That'll do it. This was my first accident since 2008 where the police were summoned. If they don't make a report/refuse to make one, they're doing you a favor.
> 
> Pity nobody mentioned this for the 180 days of change.


Where are you getting your info from?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> not true
> 
> Where are you getting your info from?


If there's no police report and no insurance involvement or court proceeding to force payment for repairs, there's no way or reason for DMV to find out, and, therefore, no way for Checkr or the company Lyft uses to find out.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Experience.



SuzeCB said:


> If there's no police report and no insurance involvement or court proceeding to force payment for repairs, there's no way or reason for DMV to find out, and, therefore, no way for Checkr or the company Lyft uses to find out.


Even involving insurance won't do it, unless of course it's Uber's. Only other insurance companies can check insurance.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

pateacher1326 said:


> Experience.
> 
> Even involving insurance won't do it, unless of course it's Uber's. Only other insurance companies can check insurance.


Who do you think is enforcing this rule on the rideshare companies?

Besides, the insurance companies report to DMV.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Who do you think is enforcing this rule on the rideshare companies?
> 
> Besides, the insurance companies report to DMV.


They only report whether someone has or lost insurance. Not claims. My DMV record is clear of any accidents that did not involve the cops.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> If there's no police report and no insurance involvement or court proceeding to force payment for repairs, there's no way or reason for DMV to find out, and, therefore, no way for Checkr or the company Lyft uses to find out.


Agreed! But you can have a police report and no insurance involvement. That happened to me.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Agreed! But you can have a police report and no insurance involvement. That happened to me.


The insurance doesn't report to the DMV. The police might but it's at their discretion. I was in a minor fender bender when I was 18 that involved the police that does not show up on my DMV report.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

On the other hand, Baskin Robbins always finds out.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes it is true, it happened to Fuber in their faces . You can probably search back and find his story from a few months ago.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just...o-better-than-a-real-job.224703/#post-3361653


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Between the $1k to 2.5k deductible and this, THAT is why you shouldn't jump on reporting parking lot scratch and dents and instead try to settle things amicably (cash + dent pull/touchup paint or dent shop or maaco) instead of hoping for an insurance payout if it's a bumper/fender/light with no penetrating damage


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

pateacher1326 said:


> I have been in two in the past few months.
> 
> What's the truth?


The truth is that you're a magnet for bad luck.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

This just in. I got a new Checkr background check. When I looked at it, it NO LONGER SHOWS ANY DRIVING HISTORY! What’s up with that? Meanwhile, my DMV report still shows no accidents....also weird.


----------



## wickedpro20 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey I could use your help. I got into an accident on March 25th that’s still pending. I’m not sure if they’ll say it’s my fault or the other drivers fault but I was offline. If this shows up on my driving record in any way whether it my fault or the other drivers fault will uber deactivate me. This will be my first accident on my dmv record. In addition, I have a 4.93-5 star rating with both uber and lyft with almost 10k rides between the two platforms


----------



## wickedpro20 (Apr 24, 2019)

Kater Gator said:


> I was in an accident while driving for Uber; it was considered my fault and I was *not *deactivated. Uber knew. As soon as I got new car I was good to go. At the time I was driving Lyft too. But when I found out Lyft's deductible for drivers is $2500 I quit Lyft. Uber's deductible is $1000 and my own insurance reimbursed me $500 of it.


Are you still driving for lyft and uber? I got into an accident in March and I'm worried if I tell them they'll deactivate me?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

dont tell them if you arent claiming it on their insurance


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

pateacher1326 said:


> I was in an accident in 2014 and reported it to my insurance. It did not show up on my report.
> 
> I was at a red light both times. I can't just drive through it.


You can't? My brother in law does all the time. I stop for green lights and check for him.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ben Wood said:


> There is no such thing as no fault in a collision. That's insurance company BS.
> 
> Some drivers are more prone to accidents than others due to their performance behind the wheel. Period .


Explain how one avoids being hit from behind while already stopped at a light (has happened to me 3x since I started driving in 1987.)


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

WOW! Maybe you should sell the car. Sounds like you are a danger to yourself and everyone else. No one is that unlucky. No one. Look deep inside to figure out what you did wrong there.

To my knowledge if you are not in the car when it happens it doesn’t count.


----------



## rideshareron (Dec 20, 2015)

sirius black said:


> I’m wondering why you keep driving in the path of other people’s vehicles.
> 
> Maybe what Checkr sees is determined/varies by what PD and insurance reports.


I have been rear ended while stopped 3 times in the last two years. That is in no way driving in the path of other vehicles. That's other vehicles driving into you!!!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

pateacher1326 said:


> I have been in two in the past few months, both of them the other person’s fault. The problem is I heard Uber allows no more than three incidents in the past three years, and that supposedly includes accidents. I have heard horror stories of drivers being deactivated over accidents that were not their fault, because that’s what Checkr shows. However, my Checkr (yes, you can view your own Checkr) does not show any accidents EVER, despite having been in a few long before the three year window. What’s the truth?





SuzeCB said:


> Who do you think is enforcing this rule on the rideshare companies?
> 
> Besides, the insurance companies report to DMV.


Ubers commercial insurance doesn't report to dmvs. I was rear ended while driving pax and am still going to chiropractor and Ubers insurance is covering myself and pax for chiropractor. Pax called me to tell me he's going yo chiropractor too. My personal record is separate from Ubers own rideshare insurance


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

pateacher1326 said:


> I was in an accident in 2014 and reported it to my insurance. It did not show up on my report.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a red light both times. I can't just drive through it.


if it makes you feel better… the last 12 years I’ve been in 2 hit and runs,

got t-boned while waiting behind the stop line.

got rear ended at a redlight.

got smashed into going straight on green by oncoming traffic going left who didn’t yield.

had a head on collision on a one way street.

and had someone pass me on the left while I was turning left from the left turn lan

walked out of 711 and found my bumper had been ripped off,

and had a skate boarder do a header through my side window while I was taking a nap.

And I was not found to be at fault.

Not all accidents can be avoided…


----------

